

Allocation Adventures: The Buddy Allocator - ingve
http://bitsquid.blogspot.com/2015/08/allocation-adventures-3-buddy-allocator.html

======
cautious_int
Very unclear. Would not recommend, instead search for some actual commented
code.

~~~
qu4z-2
I found it quite clear, on the other hand. It provided exactly the sort of
explanations that are probably slightly too large for in-line comments, and it
did include code in-line...

~~~
cautious_int
Luckily there exist multi-line comments and that the code provided are two
short snippets that aren't really useful. No, what this article desperately
needs is an actual implementation which can be referred to when needed.

~~~
qu4z-2
Well, sure, multi-line comments are a thing. Personally I feel if you're gonna
write an explanatory essay like this, though, it should be in a separate file,
but probably referenced in the implementation (or you could put it on the
internet, I guess).

Out of curiosity, what parts did you feel were unclear?

